
Game theory analysis, proposed solution to Homelessness - crankylinuxuser
https://www.reddit.com/r/nomorenicksleft/comments/4g79ja/homelessness_game_theory_and_asshole_municipal/
======
notjtrig
I think the problem is homeless people are considered useless by our society
and there's a high percentage of homeless people who consider society useless.
You're proposal is to house them temporary but only the ones from the city
that is doing the housing. We already have a well funded housing solution that
will take anybody. Jail.

I think the solution has to be to lure them back into society by offering
jobs. There's always work to be done in any major city, but there's no work to
do unless they have a Labor Ready or other daily work program.

We should look at homelessness in a city from a positive perspective, an
overflowing of human resources. Teams can be formed and clean up grafati and
litter clean up. Do community rejunivatuon projects like painting landscaping
and building community farms and gardens.

That's one part of the puzzle the other problem is that a lot of homeless
people do work and can't afford a place to live. Personally I've had hundereds
of dollars in my pockets, full time jobs and a place to live alluded me, or it
was just too expensive and I felt like working and spending most of my money
on an apartment, climbing the corporate latter wasn't beneficial to myself or
humanity.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
I think that's the bigger picture though... Any area that figures out
homelessness doesn't just have to solve it for their community, but for every
community on a 10 hour bus ride.

The city I live in has good policies regarding helping homelessness. The
problem, is that every city around us, including Indianapolis, ships their
homeless here. It is a classic tragedy of the commons. And any solution that
doesn't account for the game theory applications is doomed to fail for those
very reason.

